
IJR (Small Cap Index) Is Down by 50% According to Yahoo Finance - fernandohur
http://finance.yahoo.com/quote/IJR?ltr=1
======
gigatexal
Lol what an epic screw up. The index has never been up to be down 50% at 67 or
so that it is at now.

